# Nakamichi PA-4100 Reviews???



## S2peed (May 6, 2008)

Hey Guys,

Looking for a high quality 4-channel amp w/ competitive pricing. 

Anybody have any info on this Amplifier (reviews)???


----------



## mcsoul (Jul 23, 2008)

I'd like to read get some input on this amp as well.


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

nice looking amp. all controls on top under a shroud and all wiring along one edge under the shroud as well. A little pricy but 100x4 is pretty good power


----------



## prkal8er (Feb 10, 2007)

All I know about this amp is that it was made by Zed. I was also inquiring about his amp.


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

looks solid and you would have the "unique" factor


----------



## hybridspl (May 9, 2008)

I used Nakamichi about 13 years ago, and was quite happy. The only problem back then was that their amps lacked balls. These newer amps seem to have made up for that and the build quality is still really nice. The only reason I never went back was the difficulty in finding their product, and the hookup I got with Zapco.


----------



## mcsoul (Jul 23, 2008)

Anyone care to explain the "continuously variable phase" feature and how it can be useful to blend components? Lets say I used this Nak as a mid amp, neither my sub amp nor my tweeter amp has the continuously variable phase. I can flip the phase on my sub from the headunit. 

Would the feature still be useful? Do I need my own thread?


----------



## mcsoul (Jul 23, 2008)

bump to see if anyone has tried the Nakamichi PA-4100
and would like to share their impressions. I verified with
Zed that they did not design this amp.


----------



## zpaguy (Jan 17, 2010)

So has anybody ever tried this amp?


----------



## Viperoni (Oct 14, 2006)

I've been told that Zed made the old Nakamichi amps... at least I hope so, because I've got 3!

Dunno about the 4100.


----------



## zpaguy (Jan 17, 2010)

Im really suprised nobody has taken a chance on this amp, I may be the first! Looking for a good deal on a used one, if I find it I will be swooping it up and posting my review here....


----------



## PimpMySound (Oct 10, 2008)

AFAIK, this amp is from a Chinese factory, no connection to ZED, indeed. But the quality is really good.

I wouldn't pay SRP, but in Europe, they were sold out a couple of months ago for a fraction of the original price, and these low prices were a real deal!


----------



## zpaguy (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for the input pimp!


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

Viperoni said:


> I've been told that Zed made the old Nakamichi amps... at least I hope so, because I've got 3!
> 
> Dunno about the 4100.


ZED did NOT make the 'old' original Nak amps PA200 / PA300 / PA350 / PA400. AFAIK ZED was involved with the models after these ...and performance was not up to the original Naks. I have been using Nak for 25 years and have a closet full of the old classic amps, x-overs, HU's and speakers.

>^..^<


----------



## zpaguy (Jan 17, 2010)

Well pepes, you are going to get an honest to god review of the PA-4100, I just ordered mine today! I will be pulling off the cover and posting guts pics along with the review, stay tuned!


----------



## bucky340 (Sep 20, 2009)

I _Think_ I may have snagged one of these off of ebay a few weeks ago--the amp i have looks just like a 4100, but it's branded as a Dynaquest unit. I haven't installed it or cracked open the cover, but I'll do so. Do I have to have more posts to post pics? (I know--search and RTFFAQS!)

Sort of off topic, but I've only been back working on car audio for a few months now, and I've already picked up a bad habit of bidding on odd or old amps. I really have to stop--I can't help it! I am glad to have Art Series power in both our cars though.


----------



## 2fnloud (Sep 30, 2007)

Catman said:


> ZED did NOT make the 'old' original Nak amps PA200 / PA300 / PA350 / PA400. AFAIK ZED was involved with the models after these ...and performance was not up to the original Naks. I have been using Nak for 25 years and have a closet full of the old classic amps, x-overs, HU's and speakers.
> 
> >^..^<


So do you know a thing or two about the SP-80's?


----------



## zpaguy (Jan 17, 2010)

Dynaquest? Gonna have to check on that...


----------



## bucky340 (Sep 20, 2009)

Yep--Dynaquest. All I could find at first was a brand of motorhome!

But then I found this link hereTRUHONOR INDUSTRIAL CORPORATION

The model I picked up off of ebay was a DAN-440. I honestly don't know how well it works yet. I'll get it on the bench some time this weekend.

Those who know, does the amp on that site look like the Nak? It does to me.


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

2fnloud said:


> So do you know a thing or two about the SP-80's?


What do you want to know? I have a closet full ...some BNIB.

>^..^<


----------



## zpaguy (Jan 17, 2010)

bucky340 said:


> Yep--Dynaquest. All I could find at first was a brand of motorhome!
> 
> But then I found this link hereTRUHONOR INDUSTRIAL CORPORATION
> 
> ...


Ya, looks just like the Nak. Im pretty sure the amps are nearly identical due to the fact they look that way and they have the same exact crossover system/points. I do see there is no phase control like on the nak, maybe that added too much cost for the dynaquest people. I wonder if any other internals are changed beyond that? I will be posting some gut pics when I get my nak, can you do the same so we can compare?


----------



## bucky340 (Sep 20, 2009)

I'll post some pics later this evening. The unit I have _does_ have the phase control. I bet these were made by the same shop.


----------



## zpaguy (Jan 17, 2010)

Ya they look identical. Im sure they are made by the same chinese company. Im surprised by this from Nak, but in todays world I guess they arent what they used to be... I wonder if all the internals are the same?


----------



## bucky340 (Sep 20, 2009)

As promised, here are some pics of the Dynaquest DAN-440. Sure looks like the Nak unit to me.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

I too was very interested in the pa-4100. I almost bought some of the new naks, but decided to give the new soundstream ref amps a go. I wanted to run my components active off the amps. The ss fit that bill over the naks... My favorite all time amps are the pa-2004, 2002, and 8001 series.....(zed designed) I prefered them over my micntosh collection but the vehicle I had at the time, the mcintosh were a few mm smaller in one crucial area to fit. Plus the naks got hot as hell and would go into thermal protection quickly. But I would take the sound of the naks any day of the week! I am interested in getting some first hand thoughts on the new ones, especially compared to the PG zx amp! This dyna???? thing sure as hell looks like a damn clone!!! I am not a guts guy, really could care less about what it looks like inside, but it does look nice and well done? Would like to see some comparison pics to the nak. Although I did a little searching and cannot find the dyn amps anywhere?


----------



## ccunha (Mar 10, 2007)

bucky340, do you have more hi resolutions pictures? I brought the same amp and I'll make some modifications.


----------



## zpaguy (Jan 17, 2010)

I will be posting some internal Nak PA-4100 pics tomorrow night, we get to do a direct comparison!


----------



## ccunha (Mar 10, 2007)

I will still waiting.


----------



## zpaguy (Jan 17, 2010)

ccunha said:


> I will still waiting.


Sucks UPS doesnt normally get here until 7:00 or so, will have pics up by 9:00 Thursday night! You received the tracking numbers right?


----------



## ccunha (Mar 10, 2007)

zpaguy said:


> Sucks UPS doesnt normally get here until 7:00 or so, will have pics up by 9:00 Thursday night! You received the tracking numbers right?


Yes, thanks


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

that looks nicely done..really


----------



## OldSchoolAudioandVideo (Nov 14, 2011)

Any info on that Nak amp?


----------

